# Tile over fireplace brick



## Ronman39 (May 8, 2006)

Are there any special "needs" when tiling over a natural brick fireplace? 

Thanks
Ronman39


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

I've thought of doing the same thing. I'd assume that if the brick is still solidly anchored you won't have any problems. You could always put cementboard on first to eliminate movement-related problems.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

When we did it in our home, I'm pretty sure he built a 2x4 frame around the fireplace and put metal mesh up. 

I'll ask him when he gets home.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I've done it straight to the brick, as said, if there are no signs of movement in the brick there should be no problem.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, right on the brick. However, I always try to do something 3d with a flat brick fire place instead of just tiling over it and creating a big flat thing. When doing that, you're going to end up tiling on Hardi or cement board.

Special considerations may involve using a ledger board to hold tile in place as it sets up or it might start sliding down the face as you put other courses on top of it, just like when doing a shower wall.


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is another vote for tiling right to the brick. 

- Bob


----------



## Ronman39 (May 8, 2006)

any special prep to ensure longevity as it is a "hot" fireplace? I am thinking mortar and mesh. 

Ronman39


----------



## dianna (May 26, 2006)

I'm all for tiling right to the brick too, but after doing some research, found that the recommendation is to skim coat the brick with thinset first, because the brick and the mortar are going to absorb moisture at different rates and may possibly cause grout to crack or discolor.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

dianna said:


> I'm all for tiling right to the brick too, but after doing some research, found that the recommendation is to skim coat the brick with thinset first, because the brick and the mortar are going to absorb moisture at different rates and may possibly cause grout to crack or discolor.


Ding Ding Ding, this is how I do it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dianna said:


> I'm all for tiling right to the brick too, but after doing some research, found that the recommendation is to skim coat the brick with thinset first, because the brick and the mortar are going to absorb moisture at different rates and may possibly cause grout to crack or discolor.


A skim coat first with thinset is a good idea, but I'm not sure how you are coming up with an issue with the grout. Unless you are back buttering the tiles, grout never comes in contact with the substrate on any tile job.


----------



## ifireplace (Jun 17, 2008)

you need to setup brick frame over it.you have to make safe fireplace. No any other requirement


----------



## Bay Kingfisher (Oct 15, 2007)

*xx*

if the fp is tight, we skim with thinset and tile over!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Asked and answered more than two years ago.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Thinset and tile. I will be covering up my brick in the lower level, installing a gas fireplace (Central Fireplace) and then slate. Keeping the woodburner upstairs and I'm building a steel frame to make wider, thinset over existing brick and stone over the thinset and cement board on the steel framing.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I vote for dianna's solution


----------

